
The first intuitive programming language for quantum computers - rbanffy
https://ethz.ch/en/news-and-events/eth-news/news/2020/06/the-first-intuitive-programming-language-for-quantum-computers.html
======
doublerabbit
Now I just need to build a quantum qBit HTTP server, take some DMT, interface
with CERNs new super-collider and I've completed the game of life.

------
bsdz
Some more info here:

[https://silq.ethz.ch/](https://silq.ethz.ch/)

~~~
strangecasts
Direct link to the referenced paper in the article [PDF]:
[https://dl.acm.org/doi/pdf/10.1145/3385412.3386007](https://dl.acm.org/doi/pdf/10.1145/3385412.3386007)

------
ta17711771
According to George Hotz, we need to be careful how many computations we throw
at a quantum computer, due to it making our simulation too expensive and
cranking someone's hosting bill.

------
vlmutolo
I have a feeling that the right solution isn’t a new programming language, but
a library with a good API in an existing and proven language. Maybe. A quantum
chip is a weird compilation target.

------
noir_lord
Looks interesting but a long way from my wheelhouse.

I'd have been tempted to name it Wirth though given the source institution.

